# Real-estate agent in Naples, Marco Island



## FlyFishMarco (Dec 8, 2015)

Cape 914 said:


> I'm looking for a real-estate agent in the Marco Island, South Naples area.. Thinking about buying a place in the area. I'm trying to stay away from the condo's due to the HOA fees and also possible the skiff not fitting in the garage. I would like to be close to 10k island and the everglades.. I would appreciate any help... Thanks


You could contact myself or my wife. Her name is Michelle Taylor, her number is 239-860-6623. We live on Marco Island, I'm a full time guide but still have an active license, she does real estate full time. 

Thanks,

Wright
239-821-9203


----------

